# Fully Charged TP 32GB Non Responsive - Any Help?



## HiTekRedneck (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a refurb Touchpad 32GB. I have been running CM9 nightlies on it for a few months with no problems. A couple of weeks ago I downloaded a ROM update via the goo manager and let it boot into recovery to flash the ROM. After the ROM flashed and TWRP exited to reboot the tablet it would not boot. I tried everything over the course of a couple of days, all the key press combinations, hooking it to my PC (got the QHSUSB_DLOAD) to no avail. Just when I was about to give up on it I decided to try a few more key press combos, what could it hurt right? I fooled around with various combinations for five minutes or so and bang, it booted up. Then a couple of days later I was reminded that a new nightly was available to download. I figured everything was cool since I have recovered from the last episode so I went ahead and downloaded the ROM and let TWRP do it's thing. Once again, upon reboot after the flash the tablet became unresponsive. This time it is a different outcome however, I have tried many times over many days to get it to boot but it will do nothing. Still get the QHSUSB_DLOAD when connected to the PC.

I am all out of ideas at this time. I do want to make it known that this tablet did not run down. It was fully charged at the time this happened and has not been off the charger more than ten or fifteen minutes at a time while tinkering with it trying to get it to boot. And I have also checked the charger unit to make sure it is passing juice through the cable and it is working fine. I am all out of ideas now and am about ready to eBay it as a non-working unit for parts. Does anyone else have a similar story to tell, one where they eventually figured it out and actually managed to get it to boot again?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you make a backup in recovery? Simply boot into TWRP and restore your backup.

Did you check the box to wipe the cache? You could try booting into TWRP and wipe both caches and try to boot again. If that doesn't work, you could also format data. You'd have to reinstall your apps, but at least would have a function tablet again.


----------



## HiTekRedneck (Aug 26, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Did you make a backup in recovery? Simply boot into TWRP and restore your backup.
> 
> Did you check the box to wipe the cache? You could try booting into TWRP and wipe both caches and try to boot again. If that doesn't work, you could also format data. You'd have to reinstall your apps, but at least would have a function tablet again.


If you had read my post you would know that the tablet is completely unresponsive. How could I get into TWRP if that is the case?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

HiTekRedneck said:


> If you had read my post you would know that the tablet is completely unresponsive. How could I get into TWRP if that is the case?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


You weren't perfectly clear that your TP was not booting at all or just at the point with Android was supposed to boot. That is the way I understood what you wrote and I believe the way Colchiro also read it as that is why he responded the way he did. What version of TWRP were you using? I have seen several folks post that the latest version was doing strange things to the TouchPad's partitions and memory. I think there is a discussion going on in this forum where some folks are trying to figure out your issue. If you manage to get it working, I would stay away from the latest version of TWRP. I have stayed on 2.1.1.1 and not having any issues. Go look for this thread:

* Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking*


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

HiTekRedneck said:


> .
> .
> all the key press combinations,
> .
> ...


on one of my 3 touchpads when I first started getting them I had a simular issue and thought I'd bricked it....

and I'm sure you have tried it but in my notes I wrote "known issue" but can't for the life of me find where I referenced it...

anyway the solution for me was:

hold power button AND home button at same time for about 15-30 sec.

hope that helps


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> on one of my 3 touchpads when I first started getting them I had a simular issue and thought I'd bricked it....
> 
> and I'm sure you have tried it but in my notes I wrote "known issue" but can't for the life of me find where I referenced it...
> 
> ...


found the reference...it says:

1. Plug the charger in and connect it to your touchpad.
2. Press and hold home+power together for 1 minute. If no response, release, then hold both for 1 minute again.
3. If 2 does not work, keep the charger connected, release the buttons (2) then press and hold home+power+volume up together for 1 minute. Release, then press and hold home+power for 1 minute.

It should come back now

note the times are longer than a few seconds...!!

later


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can attest to the home+power together for 1 minute thing.

a few weeks ago, my touchpad seemed to be off and would not respond, the standard holding the power + home for 20 seconds did not work, so I held it for a longer time, (I went a little over a minute and it came back to life)

A friend of mine who had a "dead touchpad" that stopped working after the battery completely dies was able to get his working again by taking it apart then disconnecting the main battery then reconnecting it after a few seconds. (this is a worst case process as when you take it apart, it will never fit together as tightly as it did before, while you can get it to fit like new using super glue, you then have the issue of never being able to take it apart again without damaging other components)

Most boot issues with the touchpad could be prevented from reaching the RMA level is HP were not jerks and just added a battery door in the back of the device so that users can easily change batteries and pull the battery when a boot issue happens.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> A friend of mine who had a "dead touchpad" that stopped working after the battery completely dies was able to get his working again by taking it apart then disconnecting the main battery then reconnecting it after a few seconds. (this is a worst case process as when you take it apart, it will never fit together as tightly as it did before.


I just replaced my battery and can say this isn't a project for the average user without special tools and yes, clips will be broken and the case becomes a part of holding things together.


----------



## HiTekRedneck (Aug 26, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> found the reference...it says:
> 
> 1. Plug the charger in and connect it to your touchpad.
> 2. Press and hold home+power together for 1 minute. If no response, release, then hold both for 1 minute again.
> ...


I have tried all of these combinations to no avail. The tablet is still on charger so I am thinking that the battery should still be at or near 100% but nothing I do will wake it up. It is like it does not even have a battery in it. Thanks for the tips, anyone else have any different ideas?

And sorry for any confusion I may have caused, I thought the "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hooking it to my PC (got the QHSUSB_DLOAD)" part of my post would have said clearly that it was totally non-responsive to any key press combinations and could not be repaired with conventional methods because a P.C. would not recognize it when plugged in via USB.[/background]


----------

